# My Favorite American Painter



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 14, 2015)

*Nighthawks at the diner*



 Recall my father taking me to the Art Institute of Chicago in the late fifties, never forgot the Nighthawks, Demuth's "and home of the brave" also stuck with me. Mark


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is mine.


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)

http://ericjoyner.com/


----------



## chitown (Nov 14, 2015)

Mark Mattei said:


> Recall my father taking me to the Art Institute of Chicago in the late fifties, never forgot the Nighthawks...




My fathers favorite painting was Nighthawks. He had a full size print of it and it hung in our living room.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 14, 2015)

It's my favorite Tom Waits album too...




_Nighthawks at the diner
Emma's forty-niner
There's a rendezvous of strangers
Around the coffee urn tonight
All the gypsy hacks and the insomniacs
Now the paper's been read
Now the waitress said..._


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 14, 2015)

*As a painter I love this thread!*

Been looking at a lot of Wyeth lately. Maybe it is that time of the year. Enjoy


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 14, 2015)

*Sargent*

Another American Master


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 14, 2015)

*My site*

my work
www.glenntrybom.format.com
thanks


----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a Hopper book i picked up at an estate sale of a Yale professor that had passed away. Very nice. Many frame able size prints.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 14, 2015)

Kean and Klee are a few of my favorite.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 15, 2015)

*High versus low.*





[ Hoofheartedstarted started this thread on the high road and Catfish has opted for the low. Nothing wrong with lowbrow art as it's the only art I can afford, here a couple by Dave Deal's Revell related works. Thanks, Mark


----------



## Wcben (Nov 15, 2015)

Mark, you had me intrigued when I first scrolled down and saw Rat Fink.... Ed Roth was a friend of mine.... But my favorite painter is one who came out of Roth Studios.... Robert Williams, argueably the grandmaster of lowbrow....; http://www.robtwilliamsstudio.com/ here's a couple of examples:









(I also really like Dali, but although he did a good deal of work here in the states, he wasn't American)


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2015)

Artist unknown, but this original illustration was given to me by a very generous friend.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda (Nov 15, 2015)

Joseph Yoakum, Arshile Gorky, Thomas Hart Benton, William DeKooning, James Rosenquist, David Salle... too many to choose a favorite. I guess I'll go with Albert Pinkham Ryder today, he's so quintessentially American.


----------



## mike j (Nov 15, 2015)

Had to go into Nyack today, so cruised by the Hopper house. Hadn't been there in years. I was always a fan of the older Hudson river school of paintings, but can't think of one really particularly outstanding artist. Edward Hopper though, is a real standout.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 15, 2015)

mike j said:


> I was always a fan of the older Hudson river school of paintings, but can't think of one really particularly outstanding artist.




The DeYoung Museum in SF has a great Hudson River exemplar, a Frederic Edwin Church painting called _Rainy Season in the Tropics_ that just knocks your socks off:


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 15, 2015)

mike j said:


> Had to go into Nyack today, so cruised by the Hopper house. Hadn't been there in years. I was always a fan of the older Hudson river school of paintings, but can't think of one really particularly outstanding artist. Edward Hopper though, is a real standout.





*Mike j .... have known for some time Hopper was an avid cyclist.  This past Summer
i was fortunate to read about Hopper House .. Hopper's birthplace and boyhood home.

Inside are some Hopper relics .. most notably (for me) is his tall-frame bicycle.  

Thought for sure it was gonna be a Nyack  ... surprised to learn it's a Crescent. 

Edward Hopper - tall, he was.*


......... patric


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 15, 2015)

barracuda said:


> The DeYoung Museum in SF has a great Hudson River exemplar, a Frederic Edwin Church painting called _Rainy Season in the Tropics_ that just knocks your socks off:
> 
> View attachment 251164



Love Hudson River school, I have a loemans painting and a few more.


----------



## Boris (Nov 15, 2015)

Kinda partial to S. Clay Wilson myself.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 15, 2015)

*Another American Painter --- Maynard Dixon ... b. 1875 -- d. 1946 ..........*


----------



## vincev (Nov 15, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Kinda partial to S. Clay Wilson myself.
> 
> View attachment 251189




Dave,I didnt know you knew anything about art.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 16, 2015)

Cool stuff! I guess i side with the lowbrow weirdos. I dig Keith Haring, Dali and Roth!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 19, 2015)

peoples choice Painter



peoples choice artist






hands down voted with wallet


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

my fav is Horny Mike


----------



## ballooney (Dec 31, 2016)

A local artist painted this mural in honor of Edward Hopper.  Thought it appropriate to add bike that could have been parked outside the diner.  These pictures have me putting Tom Waits on the record player...yep...Nighthawks at the Diner.


----------



## sam (Jan 1, 2017)

Remington wasn't too bad


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2017)

my favorite American Picker is Mike, Frank is ackward


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2017)

The Dali Museum. Been there twice.


----------



## sarmis (Jan 1, 2017)

Mark Mattei said:


> *High versus low.*
> 
> View attachment 250935View attachment 250936[ Hoofheartedstarted started this thread on the high road and Catfish has opted for the low. Nothing wrong with lowbrow art as it's the only art I can afford, here a couple by Dave Deal's Revell related works. Thanks, Mark
> 
> ...




I visited Dave Deal as a kid long ago with my Dad at his place in Westminster, California. 
He took my brother and I for a ride in his Meyers Manx.  Besides a being a great artist he was a trailblazer for the Baja 1000 and held a long time record with his Baja Bug. 

Great original Mark !


----------



## Handyman (Jan 1, 2017)

In my book, Winslow Homer is hard to beat.  Toured his studio a few years back on Prouts Neck, Scarborough, ME   Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## sam (Jan 2, 2017)

As a person that likes TOC bicycles and also ART the name Joseph Pennell also comes to mind. We might not be here discussing bikes and art without the works of Joseph and his wife Elizabeth Robins.


----------

